# First Trail Ride!



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walter had his first trail ride on Saturday. He hasn't had a ride on him since the show, May 13. Since then he has gotten his teeth floated, new bit, and moved barns (he's back at home). 

He was absolutely wonderful, and I couldn't be more pleased. I think he really enjoyed it- he was lead horse all the way down. He went through mud and puddles, had the (big!) dogs following beside, behind and in front, and worked on woah, w/t/l. We passed two other horses, and a lot of cows, and he listened well when the dogs chased the cows and horses away haha. 

I rode Wrinkles, who is 19, and hates going out. He tries to turn around the entire time, and walks slowwww. But once your turn to head home, his ears are forward and he's happy as can be! I have't ridden in a long time, so I am very sore. We rode for probably an hour, maybe longer. Did 4-5 miles maybe, or more. I dont know! 

I will add pictures when I get home from work!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like you and the horse had a great time.....looks pretty flat out your way.....Glad things went well for you.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great time. Those dirt roads look great. They look nice and smooth and like good footing. I wish I had a few like them. And no log trucks.........


----------



## PrairieLou (Mar 26, 2012)

:happydance:
Woo hoo!! Glad you had a successful trail ride!! Your appy is a cutie!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

It was relaxing- I was a little worried at first, as it was his first time, but super happy he enjoyed it. 

The prairies are great- I love the flatness! The roads are pretty good, there are a few over that the gravel haulers are using that have been eaten up though, sadly. 

We might do one more this summer, but not much more as he is young still. Next summer will be full of trail rides though!


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

He's way too cute!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We pulled the shoes of my wife's horse sunny.....letting his feet rest till Labor day.

The weather is heading into the high 90's around here, and the humidity is high as well. We're pretty much done riding till September....


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it nice to ride when it's that hot/humid? 

Walter has a show in July, then out to pasture till the fall, when we'll prep for a breed show, then I have to decide where I want to keep him for the winter. I could be rideless all winter!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I never even thought of just admitting that it is too hot to ride all summer. I keep waiting for a cool day, making excuses, feeling guilty, etc. Eventually, maybe I'll just look at it as a lost cause. Or maybe I will get rich, quit work, haul the horses to Wyoming for the summer, and ride............


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice job. Looks like you both enjoyed it . Your boy is SOOO adorable.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

palominolover said:


> Nice job. Looks like you both enjoyed it . Your boy is SOOO adorable.


Thanks! That's my cousin riding him, but we all had fun.. mostly.. Wrinkles was a pain in the butt all the way down, but the geldings trot raced for a small stretch on the way back and we had a good laugh (Wrinkles is very competitive when it comes to trot races!).

ETA: pic of Wrinks


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Flat? ****! Here I was, thinking to myself, look at the gorgeous rolling roads she gets to play on! Too funny.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

hemms said:


> Flat? ****! Here I was, thinking to myself, look at the gorgeous rolling roads she gets to play on! Too funny.


haha! It's pretty flat for the most part!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm... note to self: less mug shots, more scenery shots! Difficult to remember when your surroundings can be so uninspiring, lol!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

hemms said:


> Hmm... note to self: less mug shots, more scenery shots! Difficult to remember when your surroundings can be so uninspiring, lol!


That looks so pretty! If we go into the bush I'm sure we could find some trees... otherwise it's a lot of pasture land and grid roads lol!


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun! Wrinkles has got to be the cutest name for a horse that I've ever heard 

I can't go on a trail without sweating my butt off nowadays. It gets soo hot here in the summer-its been in the 100s these last few days....


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Xx, we're a LOT of open land, too - I just happened to be in the bush for this shot, lol! I have not one single shot of the open. Too hilarous! 

I do love the grid roads for conditioning. So easy to measure distance - trot 1 mile, canter 1 mile, walk 1 mile... the mud roads are the BEST for this! My old boarding barn had them in abundance right out the back door but the property I bought has rock, rock, rock. Good for drainage and almost NO hoof conditions, but tricky to find a nice stretch to open up. We now trailer just 10 minutes away to find our beloved mud roads.


----------

